# Sata to IDE bridge?



## jmcguckin (Mar 25, 2015)

I have a motherboard that only has SATA ports. Now I need to copy the contents of an IDE drive.

I purchased a SYBA sata to ide adaptor from Fry's, but I'm not having any luck with it.

Does anyone know of a SATA to IDE bridge that works with FreeBSD?

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## diizzy (Mar 26, 2015)

You're much better off using a USB-adapter unless you plan to use it permanently.
I have one that looks like this https://ecs3.tokopedia.net/newimg/p...1241_bfdda7da-2b92-11e4-b69a-92b74908a8c2.jpg and it works fine backing up data. Build quality is questionable but it does work, I don't have any links as I bought it 6 years ago back in Japan but they seem to be around everything. Not sure if all are using the same controller but mine is using a Jmicron (unknown model).

If you want an internal board this is what you want: http://agestar.com/en/Products/Convert-Card/serial-ata-to-ide-bridge-board.html
It's available (or at least used to) at dx.com but I haven't tried it myself. From what I managed to gather when I looked around a bit is that jmicron seems to have the best controllers although that doesn't mean that they work great...
//Danne


----------



## mav@ (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes, SATA-PATA bridges should work. At least few that I have worked fine last time I tested them.


----------

